# valencia gyms



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello, myself and my partner are moving to Valencia city this year and want a bit more information about job availability. My partner is a qualified personal trainer and wonders if there a lot of gyms in the city. He speaks basic spanish at the moment and will do an intensive course when he gets there. What would the chances of getting a job in a gym be wthou being fluent. Iam in the same situation but am a massage therapist. Any information would be appretiated. Thank you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Hello, myself and my partner are moving to Valencia city this year and want a bit more information about job availability. My partner is a qualified personal trainer and wonders if there a lot of gyms in the city. He speaks basic spanish at the moment and will do an intensive course when he gets there. What would the chances of getting a job in a gym be wthou being fluent. Iam in the same situation but am a massage therapist. Any information would be appretiated. Thank you


Hi & welcome
Heres a list of all the gyms in Valencia
Valencia Gyms & Fitness Classes - AngloINFO, in Valencia, Spain

Hope it helps


----------

